# Riding school



## sazzy21 (4 August 2016)

Hi. I'm after some recommendations of riding schools. I have been riding over 12 years, had many loan horses and competed at local level, but stopped having lessons over a year ago to focus on looking after my elderly pony and because of having a bad fall whilst jumping. I'm after somewhere that will give me a challenge, where I can improve my flatwork and maybe do a bit of dressage, and not just ride schoolmaster cobs, but with a sympathetic instructor due to having a problem with my pelvis. I live in the lowton/golborne area but prepared to travel for the right riding school. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated 
Many thanks
Sarah


----------



## Roxylola (5 August 2016)

Croft is pretty ok, got lots of facilities - little xc course, couple of decent sized arenas
That is probably the nearest one of anything that is anything much decent.  There are a couple more locally that do bog standard learn to ride and the like
A bit further afield, Parbold is also a good centre, I don't have direct experience of the place personally but I know people there and it has a very good reputation 
Also Eccleston - although it is a bit of a hike the owner has competed to PSG and produced a few horses that have gone on to compete at high levels and the standard of teaching there is always good.  They also run unaffiliated dressage through winter which clients can hire horses for - it's an open comp though so not just schoolies


----------



## Madam Min (6 August 2016)

Bold Equestrian is really good. I've been having lessons there ( on my own horse) since November and I'm really pleased with our progress. They have loads of competitions all year round and I think you can use the school horses


----------



## sazzy21 (10 August 2016)

Thankyou  il have a look at those xxx


----------



## meandmyconnie (17 January 2017)

Try Wrea Green Riding School, I used to have lessons there before I moved down south


----------

